# What languages do you know?



## Feathers Falling

I can speak Mandarin, and a little Japanese.. I'd like to self study Japanese and Hindi... I love the Indian culture.

What languages do you speak?


----------



## Sai

Spanish and English. I would like to learn Euskera and French


----------



## MrMagpie

Japanese and English.


----------



## Death Persuades

Spanish and English. I know a little bit of others, but not enough to say I know them.


----------



## Feathers Falling

Sai said:


> Spanish and English. I would like to learn Euskera and French


What is Euskera? o.o



MrMagpie said:


> Japanese and English.


Fluent Japanese? did you learn it in school?


----------



## Subtle Murder

English, obvs.

I also have a good understanding of Arabic, but am terrible when it comes to speaking. I'm learning French, donc je parle un petit peu de française (and not always well). And at one stage I was learning German, so I have a very basic understanding of the language (more vocab than actual grammar points) but cannot speak it - except for the bare minimum like: Ich heiße Sirène. Ich bin sechsundzwanzig Jahre alt, und ich komme aus Australien etc. 

Once I have a good understanding of French, I want to take up Spanish and Italian (Spanish is such a sexy language!). If I had my way, I'd speak every language known to humanity (but I think my brain would implode ).


----------



## Death Persuades

La Petite Sirène said:


> English, obvs.
> 
> I also have a good understanding of Arabic, but am terrible when it comes to speaking. I'm learning French, donc je parle un petit peu de française (and not always well). And at one stage I was learning German, so I have a very basic understanding of the language (more vocab than actual grammar points) but cannot speak it - except for the bare minimum like: Ich heiße Sirène. Ich bin sechsundzwanzig Jahre alt, und ich komme aus Australien etc.
> 
> Once I have a good understanding of French, I want to take up Spanish and Italian (Spanish is such a sexy language!). If I had my way, I'd speak every language known to humanity (but I think my brain would implode ).


My girlfriend says Spanish is sexy, too. haha. too bad where I come from the Spanish we use is severely degenerated and adulterated.


----------



## Subtle Murder

josue0098 said:


> My girlfriend says Spanish is sexy, too. haha. too bad where I come from the Spanish we use is severely degenerated and adulterated.


Ahhh but see, to my untrained ear, it would just sound like sexy Spanish.  I wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Death Persuades

La Petite Sirène said:


> Ahhh but see, to my untrained ear, it would just sound like sexy Spanish.  I wouldn't know the difference.


She also can't really tell, but I think original Spanish sounds much better.


----------



## Subtle Murder

josue0098 said:


> She also can't really tell, but I think original Spanish sounds much better.


Can you give me some examples (perhaps movies or scenes in movies) between the two and how they sound? I honestly don't know if I know what "original Spanish" sounds like. I watch a lot of movies on SBS and can usually tell a movie is in Spanish by the sounds being made, but I can't tell which region/dialect they're attributed to (kinda the same with Arabic - I know it's Arabic, but I don't know if it's Lebanese/Palestinian/Egyptian etc). Actually, that's a lie. I know when it's Lebanese, I just don't know when it's another dialect of Arabic.


----------



## MrMagpie

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> Fluent Japanese? did you learn it in school?


I majored in Japanese in college and worked in Japan for a year. I'm not completely fluent, but I understand and read it well enough that I was able to comfortably live and work in a city where I was the only real English speaker for several miles.


----------



## Feathers Falling

MrMagpie said:


> I majored in Japanese in college and worked in Japan for a year. I'm not completely fluent, but I understand and read it well enough that I was able to comfortably live and work in a city where I was the only real English speaker for several miles.


That's really awesome, I'd like to visit Japan someday! Hopefully the AF will send me.


----------



## Death Persuades

La Petite Sirène said:


> Can you give me some examples (perhaps movies or scenes in movies) between the two and how they sound? I honestly don't know if I know what "original Spanish" sounds like. I watch a lot of movies on SBS and can usually tell a movie is in Spanish by the sounds being made, but I can't tell which region/dialect they're attributed to (kinda the same with Arabic - I know it's Arabic, but I don't know if it's Lebanese/Palestinian/Egyptian etc). Actually, that's a lie. I know when it's Lebanese, I just don't know when it's another dialect of Arabic.


The first video was made where I used to live, in Puerto Rico... And yes, what goes on in the first few minutes of the movie reflects pretty much the whole island :sad: . The second video is Spanish from Spain.


----------



## Subtle Murder

josue0098 said:


> The first video was made where I used to live, in Puerto Rico... And yes, what goes on in the first few minutes of the movie reflects pretty much the whole island :sad: . The second video is Spanish from Spain.
> 
> [videos]


:crying: Bawling my eyes out at the first five minutes of that first video. How horrible!   

I can see what you mean about the difference between the two. I don't think I'd be able to pick up which is which without someone pointing it out to me, though.  Maybe if I knew some of the vocab I'd be able to spot the difference. Kind of like how I can tell the difference between French and Canadian-French.


----------



## Death Persuades

La Petite Sirène said:


> :crying: Bawling my eyes out at the first five minutes of that first video. How horrible!


That's why I left :/


> I can see what you mean about the difference between the two. I don't think I'd be able to pick up which is which without someone pointing it out to me, though.  Maybe if I knew some of the vocab I'd be able to spot the difference. Kind of like how I can tell the difference between French and Canadian-French.


Well hopefully now you can tell them apart in the future


----------



## Grau the Great

I know German well and Russian decently, though as anyone who's tried to learn it knows, it's an amazingly difficult language. The Russian case systems and verb conjugations can easily compete with East Asian languages in terms of difficulty, IMO. Still worth it though. Russian is easily my favorite language in the world :3

But beyond those two, I'd love to learn Spanish as well. It'd probably be a nice change after how mind-numbing both German and Russian can be while you're learning them. xD

EDIT: My grandfather grew up in Mexico as a native Spanish speaker and I live in the New York area, so I'm really used to hearing the various Latin American dialects of Spanish. Spain-Spanish sounds very strange to me, haha.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Almost conversational in Malay, can speak a good amount of Thai, smatterings of French, Russian (such a lol language) and Spanish. Nothing fluently ):


----------



## MrMagpie

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> That's really awesome, I'd like to visit Japan someday! Hopefully the AF will send me.


Yeah, it's a fantastic country. I'd love to live there permanently someday.


----------



## Anonynony

I only speak AMERICAN.


----------



## DiamondDays

Swedish natively, english fluently and german on a conversational level.


----------



## junshibuya

Japanese (listening), English, Indonesia
and mix many language for listening


----------



## Garee

Fluent in English and Khmer, semi-fluent in Thai and Lao.


----------



## Feathers Falling

DiamondDays said:


> Swedish natively, english fluently and german on a conversational level.


I'm jealous.  And I love this forum, you get people from so many different walks of life and from so many different areas of the world... it's cool that culture doesn't really affect MBTI personality typing much, if at all.

Hmm, if I wanted to learn a European language, what is my best bet? I know most countries already speak English, so it's not really practical for me to learn something if everyone would just prefer to speak to me in English anyways!! Which language would people be willing to speak back to me if I visited their country? lol..


----------



## Feathers Falling

junshibuya said:


> Japanese (listening), English, Indonesia
> and mix many language for listening





NoelleShanice said:


> Fluent in English and Khmer, semi-fluent in Thai and Lao.


Wow everyone is so multilingual here


----------



## DiamondDays

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> I'm jealous.  And I love this forum, you get people from so many different walks of life and from so many different areas of the world... it's cool that culture doesn't really affect MBTI personality typing much, if at all.
> 
> Hmm, if I wanted to learn a European language, what is my best bet? I know most countries already speak English, so it's not really practical for me to learn something if everyone would just prefer to speak to me in English anyways!! Which language would people be willing to speak back to me if I visited their country? lol..


I guess the european language you'd have most exposure to would spanish?

Most people will be happy to talk to you in their native language, except for us Swedes sadly. We have a very wierd system of tonality that is almost impossible for non natives to learn to any significant degree. Second language speakers just sound very off.

But i'd say go for German, you already know english and they have lots of similarities. Also Germany is a beautiful country, Germans are friendly people and the beer is awesome. Also it's likely to be the european language that is most useful to know in a professional sense, since germany is such a huge economy in europe. And it's easy to pronounce german right, or so i find.


----------



## soya

Native English Speaker, conversational Spanish speaker (hope to become fluent), dabbler with various languages. Have some basic Latin knowledge. Want to learn Croatian, French, Arabic, Russian, Japanese, Swedish... Basically any language I would be happy to learn.


----------



## Garee

DiamondDays said:


> Most people will be happy to talk to you in their native language, except for us Swedes sadly. We have a very wierd system of tonality that is almost impossible for non natives to learn to any significant degree. Second language speakers just sound very off.


Would you considered Swede a truly tonal language like Vietnamese, Thai/Lao, and the various Chinese languages/dialects? Or do y'all only stress tones on final syllables? I find tonality in non Asian languages interesting. Since it's a Germanic language that uses the Latin alphabet, and I'm familiar with tones b/c my Lao heritage I think I'd like to learn Swede one day.



cata.lyst.rawr said:


> Wow everyone is so multilingual here


I want to learn more languages as long as my ENTP personality doesn't make me lose interest or procrastinate on it. After and if I master Thai and Lao fluently, I want to move onto French and perhaps Spanish. All of the languages I want to learn or learning are personally connected to me some how. Thai and Lao b/c my dad is Lao, and I want to learn French b/c my mom is Cambodian by nationality and it was once a French colony.


----------



## Feathers Falling

NoelleShanice said:


> Would you considered Swede a truly tonal language like Vietnamese, Thai/Lao, and the various Chinese languages/dialects? Or do y'all only stress tones on final syllables? I find tonality in non Asian languages interesting. Since it's a Germanic language that uses the Latin alphabet, and I'm familiar with tones b/c my Lao heritage I think I'd like to learn Swede one day.
> 
> 
> I want to learn more languages as long as my ENTP personality doesn't make me lose interest or procrastinate on it. After and if I master Thai and Lao fluently, I want to move onto French and perhaps Spanish. All of the languages I want to learn or learning are personally connected to me some how. Thai and Lao b/c my dad is Lao, and I want to learn French b/c my mom is Cambodian by nationality and it was once a French colony.


What are the tones like in the Asian languages that you speak?

As far as tones in Mandarin go, they're not that difficult as there are just four. But I think Cantonese has like 8 or 9! That would be much more difficult.

How do tones in other languages compare?


----------



## AngelicDemon

I'm learning spanish in school currently.


----------



## DiamondDays

NoelleShanice said:


> Would you considered Swede a truly tonal language like Vietnamese, Thai/Lao, and the various Chinese languages/dialects? Or do y'all only stress tones on final syllables? I find tonality in non Asian languages interesting. Since it's a Germanic language that uses the Latin alphabet, and I'm familiar with tones b/c my Lao heritage I think I'd like to learn Swede one day.


We only really have two tones, so that's not too hard. The hard part seems to be the melody of the tones in the language. Maybe it's more like tonal "light". Swedish rises and sinks as you speak, and it's all kind of arbitrary. It's hard to describe but people tell me it's sounds a bit like we're singing.


----------



## Tiramisu

Marathi
Hindi

Can comprehend basic Spanish

Learning:
Latin (written, obvs)
Chinese


----------



## Garee

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> What are the tones like in the Asian languages that you speak?
> 
> As far as tones in Mandarin go, they're not that difficult as there are just four. But I think Cantonese has like 8 or 9! That would be much more difficult.
> 
> How do tones in other languages compare?


Thai (Krung Thep or Bangkok dialect and standard) has five tones, I guess Southern Thailand and the Malay natives in the South also speak with five tones. Northern Thai, Isan Thai/Lao mixture and Lao has six tones. Thai and Lao tones to me are easy even though I'm not a native speaker. If I can read Thai or Lao, mastering the tones is easier. Thai and Lao have a low, mid, high, rising and falling tone, while Lao is more distinct with their falling tones with a high falling and a low falling. For high falling, the pitch starts off from a high pitch to a mid pitch, while a low falling starts off at a mid pitch to a low pitch.

I refuse to learn Vietnamese b/c their tones have me at a loss. It has a dipping tone, contouring tone, and length dependent tones and at least 6 or 7 depending on dialect. Despite it being a Mon-Khmer language and I'm a native Khmer speaker, it the most distant of all. Linguistics are still unsure if it's a language isolate or a truly Mon-Khmer language. I know the Vietnamese have been under Chinese influences for centuries, but it still differ from any Chinese dialect. One of the reasons it considered a Mon-Khmer language is b/c numerals in different groups don't change much besides loan words and Vietnamese numerals are similar to other Mon-Khmer.


----------



## Feathers Falling

NoelleShanice said:


> Thai (Krung Thep or Bangkok dialect and standard) has five tones, I guess Southern Thailand and the Malay natives in the South also speak with five tones. Northern Thai, Isan Thai/Lao mixture and Lao has six tones. Thai and Lao tones to me are easy even though I'm not a native speaker. If I can read Thai or Lao, mastering the tones is easier. Thai and Lao have a low, mid, high, rising and falling tone, while Lao is more distinct with their falling tones with a high falling and a low falling. For high falling, the pitch starts off from a high pitch to a mid pitch, while a low falling starts off at a mid pitch to a low pitch.
> 
> I refuse to learn Vietnamese b/c their tones have me at a loss. It has a dipping tone, contouring tone, and length dependent tones and at least 6 or 7 depending on dialect. Despite it being a Mon-Khmer language and I'm a native Khmer speaker, it the most distant of all. Linguistics are still unsure if it's a language isolate or a truly Mon-Khmer language. I know the Vietnamese have been under Chinese influences for centuries, but it still differ from any Chinese dialect. One of the reasons it considered a Mon-Khmer language is b/c numerals in different groups don't change much besides loan words and Vietnamese numerals are similar to other Mon-Khmer.


o.o Sounds super confusing lol! I don't know if I'll be learning anymore asian languages besides Japanese haha ^_^


----------



## Garee

DiamondDays said:


> We only really have two tones, so that's not too hard. The hard part seems to be the melody of the tones in the language. Maybe it's more like tonal "light". Swedish rises and sinks as you speak, and it's all kind of arbitrary. It's hard to describe but people tell me it's sounds a bit like we're singing.


I think I'll go Youtube a few Swede videos lol.


----------



## To Be Determined

English, but I can read French books provided the reading level is age 5-ish.


It's a shame that more schools don't have kids learning second languages at a much, much earlier age than junior high/high school. I took four years, but it doesn't show.

Even if they don't retain it - well, then I'd know how to roll or trill my 'r's.


----------



## Garee

To Be Determined said:


> English, but I can read French books provided the reading level is age 5-ish.
> 
> 
> It's a shame that more schools don't have kids learning second languages at a much, much earlier age than junior high/high school. I took four years, but it doesn't show.
> 
> Even if they don't retain it - well, then I'd know how to roll or trill my 'r's.


It's b/c the US is a monolinguistic society, hell any cultures and countries that derived from England are usually monolinguistic.


----------



## To Be Determined

NoelleShanice said:


> It's b/c the US is a monolinguistic society, hell any cultures and countries that derived from England are usually monolinguistic.


Yeah, unfortunately. There's so many cues the US should really take from other countries (metric system, anyone?), but change is slow, and people are resistant to it. I've often observed in people, particularly young adults, a tendency to rely on the fact that many people from other countries _are_ learning English (commendable; it's a messy beast of a language), therefore they don't need to learn other languages and everyone can just use English everywhere, or something.


----------



## junshibuya

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> Wow everyone is so multilingual here


my current prob in learn language it's writing & reading, have pretty bad memory to remember how to write & read. 
for listening, I'm more enjoy listen from radio, movie & games.

but maybe not good as everybody around here yet.


----------



## android654

I'm fluent (speak, read and write) in English and Spanish, currently studying Turkish. I wanted to pick up German at some point since it's one of my family's languages, and the accent is sexy so that would give me incentive to get to Berlin at some point.


----------



## koalaroo

android654 said:


> I'm fluent (speak, read and write) in English and Spanish, currently studying Turkish. I wanted to pick up German at some point since it's one of my family's languages, and the accent is sexy so that would give me incentive to get to Berlin at some point.


I'm also currently learning some Turkish, but it's basically a fundamental necessity considering my boyfriend's family. 

I use English and Arabic (I can typically read it, write it and listen to it -- just can't speak it or transliterate it.) I know Spanish to some extent, mainly for working with study participants who are Spanish speakers. I used to know Japanese, but I've forgotten pretty much everything other than "Excuse me, can you please tell me where the bathroom is?"


----------



## android654

koalaroo said:


> I'm also currently learning some Turkish, but it's basically a fundamental necessity considering my boyfriend's family.
> 
> I use English and Arabic (I can typically read it, write it and listen to it -- just can't speak it or transliterate it.) I know Spanish to some extent, mainly for working with study participants who are Spanish speakers. I used to know Japanese, but I've forgotten pretty much everything other than "Excuse me, can you please tell me where the bathroom is?"


Arabic and I have a bad history. Trying to learn colloquial Arabic in an academic setting is next to impossible. There are dozens of dialects in a single country alone. Thank god Turkish has a roman alphabet, it makes things so much easier. What little I do remember from Arabic has been helpful in acclimatizing to Turkish though.


----------



## koalaroo

android654 said:


> Arabic and I have a bad history. Trying to learn colloquial Arabic in an academic setting is next to impossible. There are dozens of dialects in a single country alone. Thank god Turkish has a roman alphabet, it makes things so much easier. What little I do remember from Arabic has been helpful in acclimatizing to Turkish though.


Try learning Egyptian colloquial with Syrian and Moroccan instructors. LOL. It was nothing but a big old mess, but I know enough MSA to read it and understand some people. You have to be really careful how you speak Arabic in different parts of the Arabic speaking world, because people will literally look at you and say, "I don't speak English" if you speak it the wrong way.


----------



## android654

koalaroo said:


> Try learning Egyptian colloquial with Syrian and Moroccan instructors. LOL. It was nothing but a big old mess, but I know enough MSA to read it and understand some people. You have to be really careful how you speak Arabic in different parts of the Arabic speaking world, because people will literally look at you and say, "I don't speak English" if you speak it the wrong way.


My professor told me learning Arabic in school is like learning 14th century English to use it in every day life. I wish I would've known that before I took the class.


----------



## Shinji Mimura

android654 said:


> My professor told me learning Arabic in school is like learning 14th century English to use it in every day life. I wish I would've known that before I took the class.


That's why you should try to find somebody who can help you with "modern standard Arabic", which is what my step-dad speaks.


----------



## android654

Shinji Mimura said:


> That's why you should try to find somebody who can help you with "modern standard Arabic", which is what my step-dad speaks.


I just dropped it and picked up Turkish. Arabic is just such an old language and too complex to learn on your own. I really admire someone, especially someone who's mother tongue is english, who have the dedication to learn such a complex language.So much more simple, so much more streamlined, and so much more forgiving that the arabic alphabet.


----------



## Mnemeosyne

I speak Danish as my mother language and I speak English. I can speak/write/read German to a certain extent. I have been learning it for 4 years and I am studying Mandarin the next 3 years in school.


----------



## Draginja

Serbian, English, JApanese and little bit of Spanish


----------



## amatsuki

English and Japanese. Not totally fluent in Japanese; my Kanji skills aren't very good, but conversationally I'm pretty good, I think.


----------



## cran

DiamondDays said:


> We only really have two tones, so that's not too hard. The hard part seems to be the melody of the tones in the language. Maybe it's more like tonal "light". Swedish rises and sinks as you speak, and it's all kind of arbitrary. It's hard to describe but people tell me it's sounds a bit like we're singing.


Arbitrary would be the correct term! Even two tones can be too much sometimes. I'm a perfectionist with languages, especially pronunciation, and I will not even attempt rikssvenska. My native language has exactly 1 tone, so your Swedish is nearly impossible for me personally.
I speak Finnish (native) and English (near-native), German (fluent), some Swedish (with an overwhelming Finnish accent, as that is what they do there) and some Norwegian, mainly because it's where I currently reside. Norwegian pronunciation is quite frustrating as it comes in so many different versions (apart from the 2 official forms), but pronouncing it decently is still easier than the Swedish they speak in Sweden. I like the way rikssvenska sounds though, maybe the impossibility adds to its charm.

I've studied some other languages at uni and school, taught myself some too (Russian, French, Spanish and Italian) but eventually sort of lost enthusiasm with each. Can't claim to know any of the latter ones really.


----------



## DiamondDays

cran said:


> some Swedish (with an overwhelming Finnish accent, as that is what they do there)


I can't tell you how much i enjoy finnish-accented swedish. Not just the swedish of the Finland-Swedes but the accent of native finnish speakers too. It's just so cute. Moomin-swedish hahaha! You should feel blessed, it's the only "foreign" accent that actually works!

Edit : Obviously i've had quite a lot of exposure to finnish, i think half my grade school class was finnish or something, and it's truly wierd you guys speak such a different language just a short boatride away!


----------



## Krelian91

Native: Italian
Fluent: English
Intermediate: Japanese & Mandarin Chinese
Beginner: German

Right now my main goal is to take German to the intermediate level. I also know Latin and Ancient Greek but I studied them academically, not to use them in daily life.

Also, languages I absolutely need to learn in the future: Spanish, Portuguese, Russian & Arabic.


----------



## .17485

I know moderate japanese and french


----------



## LarinLazet

I know Intermediate Japanese (reading and listening) and (obviously) fluent English, and a little Latin (reading) and that's it. I'm not good with speaking Japanese, since in conversation I can never recall what I learned. I don't have much conversation experience overall.


----------



## Phal

Native: Flemish and Dutch
Fluent: English and German
Intermediate: French and Spanish
Beginner: Swedish


----------



## Miss Butterfly Girl

I know English but I am really obsessed with French and I wish that French was my first language; but I also want to learn Russian; I love the writing and it sounds amazing...


----------



## Cheveyo

English
Bad English
Spanish
Spanglish


----------



## mani_mozaffari1370

i can speak turkish and persian.and i under stand english and arabic.


----------



## hulia

English fluently, moderate in Italian (dad's an immigrant from Sicily). I only know a couple of words and phrases in Spanish, but I wish I knew more. I want to learn French and/or Dutch.


----------



## leafling

I grew up speaking both English and Portuguese, so those are my native languages. My English is better though, I still make some mistakes in Portuguese. But I'm fluent, I don't hesitate or stop to think at all when I'm speaking it.

I know French and Spanish on an intermediate level. I sometimes have a hard time understanding French speakers and speaking more difficult sentences in French. But I read it pretty well. My Spanish is pretty good, being a Portuguese speaker helps a lot. Although that can also be problematic because I end up saying some things in "portuñol" xD But my understanding of it is pretty good. 

I have a basic knowledge of Russian. I studied it for two years, then went to Moscow for two months. I haven't been practicing since then so I've forgotten a lot.  

P.S. @volcarona This is really weird, but your username was totally my second choice when picking one! xD


----------



## Garee

Any one who speaks a tonal language, as a non native or native had any difficult listening and determining tones?


----------



## Cristy0505

Brazilian portuguese, english, japanese and spanish.

I want to learn next German which I believe will be a challenge.


----------



## hazzacanary

I'm a native english speaker, and I studied spanish in school, to an intermediate level. I also did french and german for a year or two, but I dropped them. I am now teaching myself japanese.


----------



## Konosh

English and Arabic.


----------



## A Clockwork Alice

Latvian, English and a bit from German and Russian. I desire to learn Norwegian language.


----------



## The Antique Beast

English, Spanish, Japanese. French and Italian in the works. Plan to study Esperanto.


----------



## Vitali

I can speak Russian,English,German and Spanish.


----------



## Cereth

First language English, second language Arabic; I've also been picking up on some Spanish, Japanese and Korean by learning all the lyrics words and phrases in songs and singing them.


----------



## danseuse

English, terrible Cantonese, even more awful Mandarin, and I've forgotten so much of my French that I probably shouldn't even mention it on this list.


----------



## milti

I can speak English, Hindi, Kannada (somewhat) and Tamil (can't really speak it but can understand it.) I also did a year of Spanish and a year of French, if that counts.


----------



## The Frozen One

English is my primary language. French being my secondary. I also know a little Hangul, Russian, Croatian, Arabic and Hindi.


----------



## nicoloco90

Dutch and English ... on the side learning French and Spanish

want to get up with German as it is easier for a dutchy =) and since my gf is german ... i probably have to =p


once followed a chinese course though (mandarin) 
but only for fun


----------



## Soldier of fortune

Greek/English/French fluently, a little bit of Spanish and I'm planning to learn German.


----------



## HAL 9000

English, in the process of learning French, but I dropped German (to take French...)

I enjoy learning languages, I wish the curriculum in my school was better. I really want to become fluent in as many languages as possible 

Oh and rudimentary sign language, does that count?


----------



## reindesu

I spoke Mandarin throughout my early childhood yet never really learned the characters outside of school, but can naturally converse with it. Then comes Hokkien, basically growing up engaging in daily conversations with it in the house since I can remember. Indonesian is the third language I got familiar with as soon as I started school and met many people of different ethnicities. It's the country's national language anyhow.
Then eventually comes English. I still converse with my parents, some friends and relatives with Hokkien up until now, since it's supposedly our mother tongue, being Chinese-Indonesians.
I've taken classes in Japanese before out of my love for anime and the Japanese culture, and consider myself quite a fluent speaker now. 
Since I absolutely love learning new languages, I often find myself trying to memorise some Latin words off of the dictionary or trying to remember the Russian alphabets. French is another language I seem to grasp quickly--I can handle basic conversations en Français.
I'm looking forward to learning more languages as I plan to leave my country. I really want to learn Hindi too, and visit India someday. Their colourful and rich cultures have always attracted me.


----------



## William I am

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> I can speak Mandarin, and a little Japanese.. I'd like to self study Japanese and Hindi... I love the Indian culture.
> 
> What languages do you speak?


English, Spanish, American Sign - fairly fluently. 

I took a semester of french. It's so similar to spanish. Want to learn Swedish and maybe Chinese or Russian.


----------



## Mammon

Dutch and English

And on and off self studying Korean.

I hate Dutch ^.^
Standard it's quite the retarded shit language. Local dialect (Flemish) or slang can be pretty funny though. Real peasant language LOL


----------



## Playful Proxy

English, some Spanish, a bit of Python, and I'm working on Java.


----------



## Kito

The only language I know somewhat fluently besides English is German. I'm way better at reading and listening to it than speaking/writing it myself, though.


----------



## LostTheMarbles

English and Welsh somewhat fluently and a few programming languages if you want to count them.


----------



## leopardslipperz

I'm not really fluent in any other language besides English, but I know a little Japanese.


----------



## INTJellectual

Filipino (Tagalog) - my native language, English (but not fluent). I can understand basic Spanish and a tiny bit of Japanese. I would love to learn French.

EDIT: I find it hard to learn Germanic languages like German, English, Dutch, and the like. It's a pain in the ass to learn the grammar, the spelling, and the proper enunciation.


----------



## DiamondDays

INTJellectual said:


> Filipino (Tagalog) - my native language, English (but not fluent). I can understand basic Spanish and a tiny bit of Japanese. I would love to learn French.
> 
> EDIT: I find it hard to learn Germanic languages like German, English, Dutch, and the like. It's a pain in the ass to learn the grammar, the spelling, and the proper enunciation.


I've heard that learning esperanto, which is a far easier language than the other romance languages, is a good way to "prepare" for learning both french and spanish.


----------



## INTJellectual

DiamondDays said:


> I've heard that learning esperanto, which is a far easier language than the other romance languages, is a good way to "prepare" for learning both french and spanish.


I think the easiest language to learn is Spanish, especially here, where our country has been formerly colonized by Spaniards. Almost 50% of vocabulary we use here is Spanish. Is Esperanto a sub-dialect of Spanish? or a Romance language in a far-off rural? I think Provencal (dialect of French) sounds good too, and it is the language used by Nostradamus.


----------



## DiamondDays

INTJellectual said:


> I think the easiest language to learn is Spanish, especially here, where our country has been formerly colonized by Spaniards. Almost 50% of vocabulary we use here is Spanish. Is Esperanto a sub-dialect of Spanish? or a Romance language in a far-off rural? I think Provencal (dialect of French) sounds good too, and it is the language used by Nostradamus.


Actually it's a constructed language. It was constructed late 19th or early 20th century largely out of spanish i believe but very simplified. It was intended to be very easy to learn so that people could use it as a universal language. Kind of how we use english. I guess the whole point is that it's very very easy to learn and much of vocabulary is derived from latin so both germanic and romance language speakers would find it quite approchable.

I guess by provencal you mean occitan? I hear it's basically the same language as catalan and valencian.


----------



## Griffith

I speak French, my native language.

Practising my english on the boards.

I can speak spanish too, and understand a little bit of japanese and italian.


----------



## Kormoran

Norwegian, Swedish, Danish, English, German, and a little Italian. I can do convincing accents of many nationalities too. And I can ride a bike, tie my shoelaces, eat unassisted. Living the dream.


----------



## Ocean91

My native language is Italian, I have studied basic English since I was 6 but I'm not really sure I can speak it fluently, and studied French for two years, but I remember nothing about it :laughing:


----------



## INTJellectual

DiamondDays said:


> Actually it's a constructed language. It was constructed late 19th or early 20th century largely out of spanish i believe but very simplified. It was intended to be very easy to learn so that people could use it as a universal language. Kind of how we use english. I guess the whole point is that it's very very easy to learn and much of vocabulary is derived from latin so both germanic and romance language speakers would find it quite approchable.
> 
> I guess by provencal you mean occitan? I hear it's basically the same language as catalan and valencian.


Alright. In English, there's also a language that comes from it, the Pidgin language. It's like English use by indigenous people, but it is oversimplified, something like. "A go tok" - I'll Talk. "A ha bin tok" - I have talked. I guess there's also a dialect of English but just spoken in some parts of Yorkshire England. The structure is much like Middle English but with different approach like, Art tha hungry? - Are you hungry?

Occitan? I'm not quite sure about it. Haven't read of it. Provencal is to French as Catalan and Valencia to Spanish, (languages within the same country, almost synonymous with dialect but not necessarily.


----------



## backdrop12

I would say that English is my native language. however I do know somewhat of Spanish, Japanese, and Esperanto however, I am not super fluent in it at all. and French I only know a few words of and that is pretty much it .


----------



## Iustinus

English and Latin. A small bit of Spanish and Finnish (don't ask) too.


----------



## Typhon

English and French. Want to learn Dutch and German.


----------



## Leonine

Just English, trying to learn French.


----------



## Lumi

Finnish, English, Swedish and German. I'm still in the process studying and perfecting my Swedish and German. Want to learn Korean and Icelandic someday.


----------



## hailfire

English. But sad fact is I should be at the very least bilingual with French, and at best, trilingual with Creole since those are languages my parents speak, and they (try to) make you learn French in Canada. Oh well. At least I can understand them to quite some extent, but that's mostly as far as I go. I've always wanted to learn German or Dutch or Swedish or something, but it's gotta be on my own terms unlike what my parents tried to do with French and Creole.


----------



## Dauntless

I am in constant envy of those that speak other languages, I wish so badly I spoke Spanish, and that I spoke earlier in the week to a person with an accent and I was lost in the ebb and flow of sound versus actually understanding the words (low male voice)...sigh. Lucky/skilled people! roud:


----------



## Holgrave

I am fluent in English and Pig Latin. That's right, ladies and gentlemen. *Pig Latin*.


----------



## Dauntless

Holgrave said:


> I am fluent in English and Pig Latin. That's right, ladies and gentlemen. *Pig Latin*.


Owhay inway ethay orldway idday atthay omecay aboutway, @
Olgravehay?


----------



## Holgrave

Introverted Innovator said:


> Owhay inway ethay orldway idday atthay omecay aboutway, @
> Olgravehay?


Iway entspay away ummersay onway away armfay. Ethay igspay ereway ethay onlyway onesway owhay ouldway eakspay otay emay.


----------



## Dauntless

Holgrave said:


> Iway entspay away ummersay onway away armfay. Ethay igspay ereway ethay onlyway onesway owhay ouldway eakspay otay emay.


Dang it, work blocked the translator site. :sad:


----------



## Holgrave

Introverted Innovator said:


> Dang it, work blocked the translator site. :sad:


I said: "I spent a summer on a farm. The pigs are the only ones who would speak to me." :laughing: Probably only funny to me, though.


----------



## phony

English and Malay. A little bit of French, and Mandarin Chinese swears/dirty jokes 

I think Russian is so hot :3


----------



## woofwoofibite89

German and English.


----------



## John Coltrane

Main is English, second is Irish. Every now and again I'll think in Irish and realise how beautiful the language is. I know a bit of French too, but only because I learned it in school.


----------



## gintariukeas

PrimroseMind said:


> Sveika, visada įdomu surasti lietuvį interneto platybėse, kur pagrindinė kalba anglų.


Be išimčių


----------



## cityofcircuits

English and Ebonics.
Urban Dictionary: ebonics


----------



## Chamberlain

Athena Avril said:


> Seems like you have a knack for learning languages!


They say it's an INFP thing aha. More seriously, it's a family thing (immigration helped), my parents and most of my relatives speak at least 3 languages: 2 Asian languages + English or French. So since I was a kid I've always been told it's a good thing to know lots of foreign languages, mainly because a) it's important to keep my cultural roots alive and b) it's good for business ahaha.


----------



## Aquamarine

Chamberlain said:


> They say it's an INFP thing aha. More seriously, it's a family thing (immigration helped), my parents and most of my relatives speak at least 3 languages: 2 Asian languages + English or French. So since I was a kid I've always been told it's a good thing to know lots of foreign languages, mainly because a) it's important to keep my cultural roots alive and b) it's good for business ahaha.


I see, and I noticed that most NP types learn languages relatively fast, and your immigration makes you need to adapt to a new environment fast. What they said is right; languages is one of the most important aspect of life. Without it, it's almost impossible to get anything done.


----------



## Devrim

Well I can speak:
-Arabic
-Afrikaans
-English 

With fluency 

I've done French for 7 years,
And I can hold my own in it xD

I'd love to learn Farsi, Hindi and Spanish xD


----------



## HouseOfFlux

English (big surprise), a moderate amount of French and a sprinkling of Italian due to my obsession with Assassin's Creed.


----------



## TwistedMuses

AmodoCattus said:


> Waah Lithuanian? Labas


Dar vienas lietuvis! 
My tongue language is lithuanian, I can write/speak in english on average (B2), german (B1) and my japanese knowledge ends at knowing how to swear, ah, and I understand russian a bit.


----------



## Swede

I speak English (2nd language)
Jag pratar svenska (1st language)
Ich spreche ein bisschen Deutsch (3rd language)

...and hubby tried to teach me 'ebonix' in the past (with very limited success)...


----------



## Chaerephon

None. :shocked:


----------



## CaptSwan

Spanish and English. Also, a very, very, very, very basic French. After I master French, maybe some German,


----------



## 073071048

Filipino and English~

I study Japanese. I can write Hiragana, Katakana and some Kanji.. but I know only some phrases and construct basic sentences.
uhmm.. I know how to write Korean Hangul. I suck at pronouncing though.
I know some Chinese Mandarin.

I used to study Italian, Spanish, German, and French at the same time so I get mixed up XD For now I'm going to focus on Japanese and Spanish.

I really want to be a polyglot! Knowing a lot of languages is pretty cool. I salute all the multilingual people out there. The only achievement I have so far is that I can count 1-10 in 6 languages.. *it's something*


----------



## Shabby

English, Arabic, and I can manage the basics in French


----------



## letter_to_dana

I know english and spanish. I've also learned french in school for about 8 years but I can't make any sentence correctly.
My native language is romanian.


----------



## HandiAce

C plus plus.


----------



## Kahurple

English (1st language).
Latin(?)- It's a dead language, but I took it in high school. 

I'm currently in the process of learning Spanish. I can pick up the gist of a Spanish conversation (sometimes) and understand the descriptions in my cable guide, but sometimes the people speak so fast I get lost. Thing is, I've been so busy lately that I haven't had the time I'd like to actually sit down and keep learning!

I actually envy anyone who can speak more than one language.


----------



## GentlemanKnight

English and Spanish....


----------



## I am me

English (main)
Hebrew
Spanish (only formally for 2 years, but i feel i know it well enough)


----------



## Iustinus

English (obviously), Latin, and a tiny, tiny bit of Spanish and German. I'm also studying Russian in my spare time.


----------



## Lumi

Planning to enroll on beginner Mandarin Chinese courses in nearby Open University next fall. Does anyone know any good resources to start with myself?


----------



## Symbolie

Urdu, English and little bit Punjabi. I understand spoken Hindi.


----------

